# /Tuned Gives the Clarion Builds 2002 Restomod A Good Flogging On Track



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Matt Farah, from TheSmokingTire.com, gets a chance to enjoy some quality track time in the Clarion Builds 1974 BMW 2002. This 2002 is the perfect blend of past and present, offering up classic looks with upgraded performance and handling.

https://youtu.be/QG9r3X3CmTI


----------

